# how do i change my psu on my alienware aurora there is no room.?



## Achilles1600 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi i need to change my psu on my alienware aurora, and there aint no room.?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 17, 2010)

Pics man!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 17, 2010)

If you're removing the broke PSU, that is where the replacement goes.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 17, 2010)

i think he means this version


----------



## Achilles1600 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes that's the version, as you see there is no way i can change my psu, the hard drive cage block's it from being romoved.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry you paid for an Alienware. 

Did AW have anything to say?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2010)

looks like there may be screws holding those bays in from the underside of the case. Have a look, they may pop right out.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 17, 2010)

Start watching at the 6 minute mark in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVFaOyenmiU


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2010)

ha thats pretty sweet and simple


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 17, 2010)

Was going to put up that exact Youtube link.

Anyway... how much did you pay for that machine?


----------



## Achilles1600 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you, all of you.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 18, 2010)

Cmon dudes that looks awesome, but is that a matx board?


----------



## keakar (Oct 26, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> ha thats pretty sweet and simple



yep, except it looks like only alienware PSU can be used unless you rewire the case


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2010)

keakar said:


> yep, except it looks like only alienware PSU can be used unless you rewire the case



Meh. re-wiring a case is no big deal.


----------

